# Best czech/DDR bloodlines



## Alphak9

Hello, i am new to this forum and been trying to learn which is the best czech and ddr bloodlines. My knowledge about it is very limited. Let's share your experience here....that's what this forum is for, right? 
What's the difference between american style gsd and czech/ddr gsd? 



Alpha


----------



## Blazings

Hi and welcome to the forum!
Have you googled anything about this? People here don't mind helping and answering questions, but if you search for difference in American/czech GSD, a lot of stuff comes up 
[link]

About the best lines.. I don't have knowledge about that


----------



## JakodaCD OA

along with the link above, It might be easier for you to tell us what you are looking for in a dog? Temperament, high energy, low-medium energy,,do you have plans as in showing in obed/agility/schutzhund?

I do know Ace here on the board has a dog from Hans..I don't know Hans personally, but I would take one of his dogs in a heartbeat, he is very knowledgeable.

Here on the board, you could seek out Cliff, Carmspack, Wildhaus,Andaka, Blackthorne, Kleinenhain, GSDBestk9, to name a few breeders with differing lines.


----------



## BlackthornGSD

Best for what?


----------



## Ace952

JakodaCD OA said:


> I do know Ace here on the board has a dog from Hans..I don't know Hans personally, but I would take one of his dogs in a heartbeat, he is very knowledgeable.


Yea I got my pup from Hans. EVERYONE loves Jax. I just got his pink papers 2 weeks ago. Soooo cool.

How do I feel about my czech pup?? He is a @sshole. He is a super high drive pup that can work the nerves of mother theresa. I may be harsh today as last night, I left him downstairs for only 10 minutes and when I came back down, he chewed up a resume that I was working on for someone.  It was in pieces. P*ssed doesn't even describe how I felt. But it was my fault, I just thought he was out of that stage.

You gotta be careful when you ask for these dogs. I wanted a high drive pup for SchH and PP and I'll be d*mned if I didn't get that and more. I just dream about the day when he get around 2 and is able to settle down in the house. Right now though I have a 7 month old spawn of satan.

Seriously though read up of the differences and REALLY be honest with yourself as to what you want, can handle and are willing to spend the money and time into training them. I learned to be careful what you ask for.


Jakoda....he is going to you for the summer.  I need a break.


----------



## WarrantsWifey

I have a Czech pup and I tell you, they have HIGH drive, intensely high drives, so if your not sure if you want to do SchH with him, or WORK him. I suggest going a different route, Killian has LOADS of energy and attitude. Don't tick him off, because if you leave something out and he is mad at you, he WILL chew it. LOL! Even if you just walked him!! Your not supposed to leave anything out anyways, but I'm talking about stuff you wouldn't think he'd eat. LOL!

They have HIGH drive and LOADS of working energy. Not very content just being a lazy housedog!


----------



## NancyJ

But I have a czech/ddr with very nice drives and a very nice off switch. And a west german working lines girl who will drive you crazy. I think you need to know what attributes you are looking for in a dog moreso than the origins. I think there is much overlap.

Guess it is all relative......one persons high is another persons couch potato. At 8 the dog will still chew on anything if he gets bored and has to work.....


----------



## WarrantsWifey

jocoyn said:


> Guess it is all relative......one persons high is another persons couch potato. At 8 the dog will still chew on anything if he gets bored and has to work.....


I coudln't agree more. My lab at home is LAZY, so if Killian wants to play, for me thats energy. When it's unlimited energy, I'm shocked. 

Everybody has different perspectives! ;-) Good point Jocoyn!!


----------



## LaRen616

jaggirl47 said:


> In almost every litter their are pups with higher drives that need to go to working homes. There are also pups that are more suited to be a companion. It's very important to discuss with the breeder exactly what you are looking for so they can match you with the perfect pup.


I like this quote of Kendra's.

It's true. 

Some litters have pups with high, medium and lower drive.


----------



## gagsd

I have 2 littermates from mostly Czech/DDR lines.
One is a wild child in the house, eats anything including walls. This one also has a leg injury that limits his exercise. The other is almost an angel. Occassional munching of a remote, pair of shoes or hat; but that is to be expected.

Both are very active and energetic dogs and strongwilled. Big thing to watch for is true protective instincts. Some of these dogs will not let the meter-reader in and take joy in terrorizing the UPS guy (if allowed).
Also, the quickness to react aggressively. One of mine will aggress very, very quickly. The other takes more provocation. But the aggression is there and if you do not like/want that then perhaps a different breed/type?

Last thing.... dog aggression. Mine are fine with other non-threatening dogs. Poodles, German Shepherds, whatever. But they do not tolerate any other (especially male) dog to even look crosswise at them. Nor do they tolerate each other.


----------



## Ace952

I will say you have to make sure you go to a **** good breeder who knows the dogs and the lines. Make sure you are really honest with yourself and what you want & expectations. Express it all to the breeder so that they can match you with the best puppy.

I got what i asked for so I can't complain. Mine's drives are just through the roof and comes from a lot of linebreeding on certain dogs. He is a pup and will grow out of it (hopefully sooner rather than later).


----------



## Ace952

WarrantsWifey said:


> Don't tick him off, because if you leave something out and he is mad at you, he WILL chew it. LOL! Even if you just walked him!! Your not supposed to leave anything out anyways, but I'm talking about stuff you wouldn't think he'd eat. LOL!


Oh do i know this all too well.

Funny thing was he chewed up the resume but left the magazines, books and even tv guide alone. Just went after the resume. I know he did it on purpose....


----------



## NancyJ

Grims top chews are - a can of snow proof (that was a call to k9 poison control and I had to feed him a lot of bread) and an incandescent light bulb after I took away his toys per the vet when he knocked out his teeth - he pulled that out of a garbage can; guess it looked like a ball. Then there is metal stuff like aluminum flashlights. This is all over the years....I DO watch the dog but sometimes........


----------



## WarrantsWifey

Ace952 said:


> Oh do i know this all too well.
> 
> Funny thing was he chewed up the resume but left the magazines, books and even tv guide alone. Just went after the resume. I know he did it on purpose....


Killian was ticked I was curling my hair instead of playing with him. Once it cooled, I forgot to close the bathroom door, he chewed the electrical cord off it. It was unplugged at the time, but MAN! He can be such a little turd!!


----------



## Jgk2383

Like Ace said, be honest with your self about what you do and more importantly do NOT want. Right now I have 4 GSD, 3 are czech dogs, one of which I just imported last week. I was very honest with the kennel I dealt with in CZ and got what I wanted and more. My 6 month old pup that I bought locally is a dream come true, he settles in the house and is perfect poor guy is going through some pano right now. My other Czech dog is on a co own and my 4th GSD is more of a rescue situation, hes the one I have to watch out for!


----------



## JakodaCD OA

Ace, mean mean )) I am laughing my butt off. You send that boy here, Masi and I will keep him entertained! He probably thought you needed to rewrite your resume Can't blame him for not liking what you wrote! LOL

And Mary, you couldn't POSSIBLY be talking about Masi's 1/2 bro's  

I wholeheartedly agree about being totally honest with yourself and a breeder in what you want and don't want to 'live' with in a dog, face it, 98% of the time we are "living" with these dogs. 

Mine is slovak/ddr/czech and at almost 3, she still can be a PITA, I love her to death, but some days she just wears me out! She has energy to burn and then some. She loves to track, she loves to do obedience, and she loves to play hard. 

I also would add, she tends to be VERY possessive of me (don't want to say protective because she's never been in a situation to 'be' protective) out in public. She is a 'watcher', she is not a dog who wants people to fawn all over her, in fact the opposite, very aloof with strangers, has no interest in them, would sit in my vehicle all day watching the world go by, but don't try to get into it if she doesn't know you..She minds her own business out in public, but knows what's going on 360..At home, well lets just say she is no guard dog She keeps me real busy, and I would trade a second of it for anything.

I am finally seeing an 'off' switch as she matures. I keep telling myself the next one can be a couch potatoe)


----------



## elisabeth_00117

JakodaCD OA said:


> Ace, mean mean )) I am laughing my butt off. You send that boy here, Masi and I will keep him entertained! He probably thought you needed to rewrite your resume Can't blame him for not liking what you wrote! LOL
> 
> And Mary, you couldn't POSSIBLY be talking about Masi's 1/2 bro's
> 
> I wholeheartedly agree about being totally honest with yourself and a breeder in what you want and don't want to 'live' with in a dog, face it, 98% of the time we are "living" with these dogs.
> 
> Mine is slovak/ddr/czech and at almost 3, she still can be a PITA, I love her to death, but some days she just wears me out! She has energy to burn and then some. She loves to track, she loves to do obedience, and she loves to play hard.
> 
> I also would add, she tends to be VERY possessive of me (don't want to say protective because she's never been in a situation to 'be' protective) out in public. She is a 'watcher', she is not a dog who wants people to fawn all over her, in fact the opposite, very aloof with strangers, has no interest in them, would sit in my vehicle all day watching the world go by, but don't try to get into it if she doesn't know you..She minds her own business out in public, but knows what's going on 360..At home, well lets just say she is no guard dog She keeps me real busy, and I would trade a second of it for anything.
> 
> I am finally seeing an 'off' switch as she matures. I keep telling myself the next one can be a couch potatoe)


You just send Masi (or one of her bro's too Mary!) to me!

I have a couch potatoe here (getting better as he matures though) and I want a crazy, go go go go go go dog that will be enthusiastic and hard to tire. I crave it!!! SEND HER TO ME! 

Seriously, my next pup I am actually telling breeders - those crazy, insane dogs that you think no one can handle - send them my way.


----------



## elisabeth_00117

Anyways, on a more serious note.

I like the blend of the Czech lines with both the DDR and WG working lines. It seems to give you a great balanced dog who would be excellent in a multitude of venues - of course that is if you are looking at the right lines/dogs. RESEARCH IS KEY!

I think this blend is exactly what I am looking for in my next dog who will primarily be worked in schH but also in a few other venues I hope such as flyball, herding and possibily rally/obedience.

I like the nerve that some of these lines can bring forth, that coupled with high drive, defense, nice thresholds and a clear head. A dog that is biddable to the handler and good/trustworthy in public. One that can be in public and out and about but then still kick some butt out on the field.

There are plenty of bad choices in these lines and plenty of good ones - it's knowing what the dogs being bred will bring forth that makes these lines suitable/good.

I don't think you can generalize and say that these lines together will make this type of dog. Look at the dogs themselves being paired and their pedigrees and make a sound decision based on knowledge and experiences with said dogs/lines.


----------



## NancyJ

I will be honest. I am thinking a whole year ahead and my head is absolutely spinning. All I know is I want a dog like what I have! I know each dog has its own attributes but now that I have experienced a truly good dog without problems. WOW.

And there are people left and right putting togehter two dogs who may be themselves good but then the combination is wrong (I have a grim z ps grandson but look at the issues with some grim progeny particularly with linebreeding)


----------



## JakodaCD OA

the problem is girls, there are to many nice dogs out there it's HARD to make a decision))

elizabeth Masi may tire me out at times, but I love that crazy girl, but you could send me stark any ole time


----------



## Ace952

jocoyn said:


> I will be honest. I am thinking a whole year ahead and my head is absolutely spinning. All I know is I want a dog like what I have! I know each dog has its own attributes but now that I have experienced a truly good dog without problems. WOW.
> 
> And there are people left and right putting togehter two dogs who may be themselves good but then the combination is wrong (I have a grim z ps grandson but look at the issues with some grim progeny particularly with linebreeding)


Yeah puppies are an absolute handful. Every dog has problems it is just a matter of how you deal with them. What some consider a problem other may consider as nothing.

You do need to know/make sure that the breeder knows the lines. My pup is 4-4,4 on Grim. Linebreeding on Grim isn't bad you just need to know of the other dogs in the pedigree and what generation is the linebreeding. Grim is actually a hip improver & brings hardness to a breeding.. I say this after speaking with and listening to Jiri Novotny of Jinopo during a seminar 2 weeks ago here in Arizona.


----------



## NancyJ

That's just it you HAVE TO KNOW what the heck you are doing and I think a lot out there just throw together good dogs.


----------



## Alphak9

Any well-known breeders in Czech other than Jinopo? Maybe you would like to share your experience with Czech breeders.


----------



## Emoore

gagsd said:


> Both are very active and energetic dogs and strongwilled. Big thing to watch for is true protective instincts. Some of these dogs will not let the meter-reader in and take joy in terrorizing the UPS guy (if allowed).
> Also, the quickness to react aggressively. One of mine will aggress very, very quickly. The other takes more provocation. But the aggression is there and if you do not like/want that then perhaps a different breed/type?
> 
> Last thing.... dog aggression. Mine are fine with other non-threatening dogs. Poodles, German Shepherds, whatever. But they do not tolerate any other (especially male) dog to even look crosswise at them. Nor do they tolerate each other.


This is Kopper to a tee. Both the protective instincts and the dog aggression. This gets us into trouble at class sometimes because there are so many dogs that think it's the dog park and want to bounce up in his face. He doesn't tolerate it at all. He does, however, put up with anything from my older dog.


----------



## elisabeth_00117

Alphak9 said:


> Any well-known breeders in Czech other than Jinopo? Maybe you would like to share your experience with Czech breeders.


There are a few in Canada - I can link them here after work.  Just running out the door.


----------



## Ace952

Alphak9 said:


> Any well-known breeders in Czech other than Jinopo? Maybe you would like to share your experience with Czech breeders.


Yes there are. I know of a number of them. The kennel you got your girl from is a good one and I know of a number of others.

I got my girl from z Berounske Basty kennel. Zdenek is a great guy. I am friends with him, his wife and daughter on facebook and talk quite often. Guy titles his dogs and put a ZVV3 on a few of his dogs as well as other titles.

BTW I was looking at your pups mother this past weekend as I love her PED.


----------



## Alphak9

Thanks, Ace. If you could give me a few reference, that would be great. I tried contacting a few breeders in czech but they never replied such as Dvořákova sadu and Skočická samota.


----------



## Ace952

No problem. I know a few people who has some really nice breedings coming up. a few in czech and 1 particular person here in the U.S. that I jsut got a email from today that may interest you.

Oh and yeah...many don't respond unless you send it in czech..lol. And even then they may not..lol I have some references I will send in just a few.


----------



## Alphak9

Perfecto! You are the man, Ace!


----------

